
Infosys in trouble - buildops
http://telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/infosys-200-m-israeli-software-company-panaya-is-in-the-eye-of-the-storm/57118171
======
DrScump
full title: "Infosys' $200-m Israeli software company Panaya is in the eye of
the storm". IOW, presumed overpayment for Panaya.

